# awsome bobbers from gman



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

got these awesome hand crafted slip bobbers from gman they look great cody a 1 craftsmanship and awesome finnsh. ill be using these for ice fishing with those great jigs you sent. im having pa burl make me some ice fishing rods . cant wait to slam some crappies and perch with these many thanks. any one that needs quality floats get a hold of cody you wont be disappointed .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yep, those are super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice Dave , congrats !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm lucky to be part of the Gman Bobber Club too. Great looking work Cody yooda float man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2015)

Truly appreciate the kind words guys.

I've never done those little of one's before and many challenges were presented. With repatition they will only get better and I look forward to making more. Thanks for the push I needed to do them duck!

Duckman you will like your @paburl rods. He requested some pics of mine he sent and I snapped these this weekend.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

WOW thats one frickin awesome steely pole. great job beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

cody I know a couple bait shop owners down here ill let them check these out . ya never know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2015)

If these work as great as they look, you will not have a problem limiting out every time you go out! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> WOW thats one frickin awesome steely pole. great job beautiful



Even better, big brown trout stream rod.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Even better, big brown trout stream rod.


 very very purty pole - don't scratch it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

my buddys limited out today on lake erie --- 60 big jumbo perch its that time again

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Even better, big brown trout stream rod.


 I smoked those browns we caught by far the best eating out of the ones we caught

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> I smoked those browns we caught by far the best eating out of the ones we caught



My personal favorite is smoked browns. I top them off with maple syrup about a half hour before they are done. Fish candy. Lol

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2015)

you too lol I soaked mine in molasses / brown suger and my buddys honey yummmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

